

Ask HN: Review My Startup, Chuzer.com - daliso

Hi all,<p>Recently launched a website that will help consumers with decision making. I hope you like it.<p>http://www.chuzer.com<p>Thanks,<p>Daliso
======
bdickason
I asked two questions that are relevant to me right now: "What salon software
should I use for bloombeautylounge.com"

No results

So I tried something more generic:

"What salon software should I use?"

No results :(

------
simplify
One quick thing: it's sort of annoying to have to mouse over the questions to
see if they have responses or not. Try leaving the "View Responses" link
displayed.

------
minalecs
sorry but this site is either down.. or terrible. If its down restart your
servers.

1\. anything I type in the search comes up blank.

2\. Just to ask a question I need to give you my facebook info, thanks but no
thanks.

3\. To do anything it appears I need to give you my facebook info.

4\. Not quite sure what the public stream is

------
jason_slack
I typed in Where is a great Thai restaurant? which is one of your example
questions and nada. Something is wrong, yes?

------
coryl
Search is broken

------
pinksoda
<http://www.hunch.com>

